# Reduce mind-wandering



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

One of my main problems is that I don't concentrate well when I'm studying at home, listening to the teacher speak during lectures in university, and listening to the sermons preached by the pastor of the church I attend.

When I'm studying (going through my lecture notes), there will be times where my mind will wander and I start thinking about certain things. At times, I will procastinate by going on youtube and looking at random clips, or I will be searching random stuff on google.

During lectures, while the lecturer is speaking, I try to listen, but my mind will automatically wander which will make me miss key/important things that he said while my mind was wandering. It usually feels like it's a waste of time to attend lectures if I don't fully listen to what the teacher is saying. The same thing goes to the sermons as well.

I'm going to study today, so the aim today will be to reduce the amount of times my mind wanders, and when I'm on the internet, it should only be for what I'm studying. I'll finish my studies at 12 midnight and I'll post the results.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

So yesterday I studied from around 7pm - 12am, and I didn't look at random clips on youtube or search random stuff on google which is good. My mind was still wandering at times even when I try my best to stop that.

I'm going to study from now until 4:30pm. The primary aim will be to reduce the amount of times my mind wanders, and the secondary aim will be to not look at random clips on Youtube and to search random stuff on Google. The seconday aim should be simple, but the primary aim.

I've got lectures this evening. It starts from 6:30pm till 8:45pm. So the aim is to listen to every word the teacher says, and not mind-wander at all. Hopefully that goes well.

Any hints/tips/advice from you guys on effectively reducing mind-wandering will be great.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

So I studied yesterday from 2:45pm-4:30pm. In terms of my ability to control my mind, I did fairly well. 

My lectures yesterday evening. First half of the lecture (6:30pm-7:40pm), I did brilliantly. Focused extremely well, literally took full control of my mind. It was just dominated with every word the lecturer was saying. The second half (7:55pm-8:45pm. There was a 15-minutes break) was abysmal. It was the opposite of the first half. My mind took control of me. Random thoughts that had nothing to do with the lecture material came up in my head constantly. Because of this, I didn't understand the most part of the 2nd half of the lecture.
So overall, I'll say yesterday's lecture was an improvement over the previous lectures, as I would think random thoughts throughout the whole lecture. But at least I managed to control that on one half, so what I'm going to do is to try and control my mind on one half of 2-3 more lectures, then if I'm successful, I'll then try to reduce the random thoughts on both halves of the lectures.

When I got home, I had from 10:30pm-12am to study. My mind wandered a lot as well. For studying, there are tiny signs of improvement, even though I've still got as long way to go.

As for looking at random clips on youtube or searching random stuff on google, I didn't do any of that yesterday which is all good. It seems, I've sorted that one out. It's just the mind-wandering part I need to solve.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

So today, in terms of studying, it was fairly good. I reduced the amount of times I normally think random thoughts, so today was an improvement.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

this is a great goal man

are you doing this just for the concentration on activities/studying and stuff?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I never paid a attention in lectures when I was in school. Unless the teacher was talking about something I had experience with I found it almost impossible to pay attention.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe you have ADD? Try pinching yourself while studying. Don't let go or you'll lose focus. *I'm serious*


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> this is a great goal man
> 
> are you doing this just for the concentration on activities/studying and stuff?


So far, just for when I'm in lectures, when I'm studying, and when I listen to sermons in church.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Yesterday, I studied from around 5pm - 12am, and it didn't go well. The mind-wandering took almost 50% of the studying time period. It was so bad that I just randomly watched this video











So it seems that me going on Youtube to search some random clips has come back to haunt me.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Yesterday. Studied from 5:30pm - 12am. Better than the day before yesterday, even though I was thinking random thoughts at times. Hopefully I can reduce that more today.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Today's lecture went well on both halves of the lecture. I'll try to maintain that.

Yesterday, I studied from 5:30pm - 12am. It was as good as the last time I studied (20-02-2012). I just need to reduce the mind wandering more.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I can kind of relate but try my best to pay attention. Are you getting enough sleep maybe?


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Today, I studied from 9pm - 11pm. I did well. Better than yesterday. Even though it's only 2 hours that I studied compared to the 6 hours of study, I can use that as a source of inspiration.



Define Lies said:


> I can kind of relate but try my best to pay attention. Are you getting enough sleep maybe?


Yep, 8.5 hours of sleep every day.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

This morning, I went to church, and in terms of listening to the sermon, thinking up random thoughts took up about (30-35)%, so not bad. I'll try to reduce that next week Sunday.


----------

